# what is drybrushing?



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I know I am new and dont want to sound stupid, but what is drybrushing? I see it mentioned several times in the fourm. Is it when you just lightly paint with the brush? I am not sure if I understand.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Drybrushing, is using a brush with just a little paint on it to brush lightly over a surface to highlight the surface texture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

VillaHaunter said:


> Drybrushing, is using a brush with just a little paint on it to brush lightly over a surface to highlight the surface texture.


Yup! The brush is normally dipped in a little bit of paint then brushed out on a newspaper or something similar to get rid of most of the paint. You then brush it on the intended surface which leaves little highlights of the color behind.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

This link may help too.

Drybrush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like to use regular paper towel, and wipe the brush until you see no more paint coming off at all. Hit all your raised edges with your high light color and when done right, it looks amazing.


----------

